# Hyogo's Art request thread. (Can pay lots-o Bells!) NOT JUST POKEMON NOW!!!



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

*Please show your art examples!*






(Picture by amemome)​
This is where I'll be asking for Artwork to be made for me, Hoorah.
Let's raise our dongers and get this show on the road!

I'd love to see some Artists willing to draw me some Pokemon! Although not just any random ones but my favorites! and here's those favorites.

-Greninja
-Gastrodon
-Meowstic
-Sableye

You can draw them doing things, whatever your mind thinks is fair! Just let me know what you're willing to do and I'll comment about it!

I guess that's it? We can discuss a price in Animal Crossing bells.

_*Hyogo, You're not using my art as an Avatar/Sig? Why should I draw art for you?!*_
I have them saved in a specific folder on my PC so if I wanna change artwork, I'll do so, All your art is loved and I'm really thankful you're interested in my money.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NEW*​A new challenger appears! It's Makoto Nanaya from Blazblue! She's my favorite character of all time and I have a little bit of the hots for her, guh huh!

Just a warning, her battle clothing is a little...Pornographic and not 100% worksafe so these are spoilered for that reason.


Spoiler: NSFW, Open with caution















Or...not AS NSFW, She also wears a Jacket on her Intros before a fight.


Spoiler: Still semi-NSFW


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

sweet, I can dig that
but I can only do skethes


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Wuh, I thought you do Digital art now .o.


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 20, 2014)

I can try ^_^
-
Here's an example, but it's obviously not a pokemon cx
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll232/kaylee_korpse12/imagejpg1_zps20a71b39.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll232/kaylee_korpse12/imagejpg1_zps7b82f024.jpg


----------



## mob (Apr 20, 2014)

i will have to sit out on this one.. . .. .


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

It's fine Gamzee, I've asked for so much art from you!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Wuh, I thought you do Digital art now .o.



more like practicing, you can check out my stream if you want I'm still a beginner


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

I made an attempt hahaha. oh god this might be terrible.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

zmotion said:


> I made an attempt hahaha. oh god this might be terrible.


Holy...Can I _marry_ you?

That's fantastic, Oh goodness.
Can you add a Top hat? I'd love to pay you oh my.


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Holy...Can I _marry_ you?
> 
> That's fantastic, Oh goodness.
> Can you add a Top hat? I'd love to pay you oh my.



No way, you like it?  
i still have quite a bit left to do, so i can add a top hat!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

I adore it, the whole idea is just perfect, It came out much better than I actually planned in the first place.

Let me know how much you want for it ;3;


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

Progress update? haha


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my yes, Can't wait to see the final product ;D


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

I think just some shading in the non shaded parts would be fab, Can't think of much else!


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Dooooood, That's awesomeeeeee

How much do you want ;3;


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

im glad you like it 
and whatever you think is fair, idk, i havent done this before haha


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I'm doing stuff on Pokemon as of now so I'll be like 20 minutes.

But idk, 2 Million Bells? ouo


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

sounds good to me!
i'll get you added and stuff, just lemme know when youre online.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Alright, Just a few minutes, making a few Pokemon on Pokemon X into Shinies :B


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Alright, Just a few minutes, making a few Pokemon on Pokemon X into Shinies :B



Sweet! I've unfortunately been neglecting Pokemon lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Ah ;3;

Well I'm on AC and I've added you, I'll pay 1 Million at a time (...Running from the Bell Dispenser and back o3o)


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Ah ;3;
> 
> Well I'm on AC and I've added you, I'll pay 1 Million at a time (...Running from the Bell Dispenser and back o3o)



Awesome! your town or mine?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably yours, Mines a little messy ;-;
(Haven't played properly for like 3 Months ._.)


----------



## zmotion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Probably yours, Mines a little messy ;-;
> (Haven't played properly for like 3 Months ._.)



okay, opening now


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome, coming :>


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

hello!! i doodled you a little gift meowstic uwu i hope you like it!



Spoiler








a better quality version can be found HERE


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Aaaawww, that's so adorable o3o!
Means a lot c: I'll make me a desktop background with it when I wake up tomorrow!

Also this counts as a small bump ouo


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2014)

Lil' bit of a refreshin'


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 21, 2014)

owh you still looking for art?
well I guess we can do like last time, imo the coloring was amazing


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, I've got like 9 Billion Bells because of my Powersave (so spoilt)

Shouldn't bother Yookey with it though! She has so much Art to do anyway D8


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 21, 2014)

yeah ik :| I really feel bad for having her trace my drawings


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2014)

Bump before bed.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

Buuuuuump.


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 23, 2014)

_bump 4 u_


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

Guys, I'm not gonna ask for my mayor to be drawn till my commissioned outfit has been made!

Gather more Interest in Pokemon dammit!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Gather more Interest in Pokemon dammit!




Who ISNT interested in Pokemon?!?!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

90% of Artists on TBT ;~;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

Edited the first page so it's not so strict, will add more Pokemon on the list when I actually think of a Finalized team.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

Bump before I jump to bed.

Remember guys, heck ton of Bells to spend, I can easily pay 10 Million for a good piece.


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

if i wasn't so sucky at drawing, i would take up that offer like no other... but since i'm not awesome, free bump?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 24, 2014)

*blub* drowning. . .*blub* in. . .commissions *blub*
ill try to do this once i get a little ahead on my commissions XD I really need to stop being so lazy and get them done ; ;


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2014)

I shall draw you a glorious and majestic Meowstic fo' free
and also for myself since I need to draw the lil sh!t along with the female version. uwu​


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

one.. two.. three.. FOUR! I has 4 requests ta doo~~
I guess I'd do it considering I LOVE Pok?mon♥
but yeah I only do sketches :I


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> I shall draw you a glorious and majestic Meowstic fo' free
> and also for myself since I need to draw the lil sh!t along with the female version. uwu​


Oh my, how kind ;3; I'll give you 100% rights to raise your donger!



staticistic1114 said:


> one.. two.. three.. FOUR! I has 4 requests ta doo~~
> I guess I'd do it considering I LOVE Pok?mon♥
> but yeah I only do sketches :I


Eeeeeey, go for it mango!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

I wanted to do Hawlucha but.. its already done
Greninja then?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2014)

If you fancy it :>


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

how do you want it? and in what style?
If you have a certain style you want send me an image of that style


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2014)

Honestly, I don't mind how you do it x3

(I know it's so lazy of me saying that orz)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Honestly, I don't mind how you do it x3
> 
> (I know it's so lazy of me saying that orz)



*pokes yur eyes*


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2014)

pls no ;n; paain.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

then pick already


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2014)

Bumpies


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

i want to bump this thread sorry
here's a drawing for the layover. /sorry again


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, People SHOULD help a bro out ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2014)

yeeee, bump.

Added amemome's picture to the first post .u.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2014)

Another bump pls


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2014)

Bump0rz

Changed Hawlucha to Gastrodon, I love both West and East versions, they're so cute and have the BEST cry in the goddamn series.

ALSO IT'S A SLUG, SLUGS CAN BE CUTE.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2014)

Bump bump, Hyogo's fat zzz

He needs more Artwork pls


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2014)

if you specify I'll do >:U


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2014)

But I hate being specific! ;-; Idk to be honest =n=

Also izzat your waifu in your sig?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2014)

Bump on the rump.

I have nothing better to do.


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

hyogo bro did you get your art?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2014)

I got some but they weren't involved with this thread. *sob* ;n;


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 28, 2014)

I can try Gastrodon but I don't have samples of pokemons ; 3;
If you don't like it you don't have to pay.
Heck you don't have to pay me at all


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2014)

Whatever feels comfy for you, Harmonious ;3; I can pay if you need it but I can't exactly go refusing a free piece
...I feel so greedy saying that... orz

Also I think I'd marry someone if they put any of these faces on Meowstic o3o


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2014)

This thread went bump, Bang bang.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

Sleepy man bumps


----------



## mob (Apr 29, 2014)

does no 1 like drawing the pokemons
im pretty sure if you can draw a villager you can draw a pokemon.. . . . . .


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't understand either to be honest! 

If you can draw a cat, You can draw a Meowstic ;3;
If you can draw a frog, You can draw a Greninja ;3;
If you can draw a fatass adorable Sea Slug, You can draw a Gastrodon ;3;
If you can draw a rock, two sticks and a used plaster, You can draw David Hasslehoff ;3;


----------



## Kikiyama (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm really tempted because I've been wanting to draw Greninja (not the shiny ver. however) ;-;
I also have been wanting to draw Meowstic M (non-shiny) and I think Hawlucha is super cute, shiny/non ;-;
But I'm super busy with other commissions/requests atm </3 ;n;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

Sure mango ;3; Lemme know when you have alot less commissions and would be more motivated to draw any of em ;3;


----------



## Kikiyama (Apr 29, 2014)

Would it suck if they weren't shinies? 

Any other pokemon in your team/that you're interested in having drawn  just curious ;D I've been wanting to draw pokes


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd prefer if they were Shinies ofcourse but I can't force it onto people!

Current team tho.
Meowstic (M)
Greninja (M)
Gastrodon (East Sea) (M)
Syvleon (F)
Scyther (M)
Hitmontop (M)

But I might swap out Hitmontop and Scyther ;3;


----------



## Kikiyama (Apr 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'd prefer if they were Shinies ofcourse but I can't force it onto people!
> 
> Current team tho.
> Meowstic (M)
> ...



Fumufumu~
Okay! I may be back


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

It's fine for non shinies, I felt guilty that mine were hacked so I changed them back to normal.

I'm swapping Scyther and Hitmontop with Vigoroth and Dustox (and changing Gastrodon with West, although I might just try to look for another East one that's not Shiny)

I'll edit the first post now.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

Ding-dang-dong, I'm going to bump this thread with my Dong-a-long~
...Not literally my dong ._.

Why does nobody like Pokemon anymore? Is it because I'm not requesting legendary pokemon like a hipster would? QQ


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

This thread is here to stay, This thread is loyal thread, You should be loyal and draw me a goddamn picture.

Be loyal, win a prize of a slapped booty or forever miss your chance.
Or you know, don't, you might not be into that stuff.

Your choice, Ignore me and become one with the shame or love me and draw me a Psychopath cat or Naruto frog.


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 29, 2014)

Is there anything special you want Gastrodon to be doing?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

As un-motivating as it sounds of me to say, You can do what you want ono I like to leave that choice to the artist, 90% of them coming up with something awesome.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

Hyogo's fat and so is this thread.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

just choose ._.
lol we're friends c:♥ (I'm on the left, and he's from Denmark jsyk lol but yeah he looks Asian..)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

Doesn't have to be a chick to be a waifu :U

but o ok


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Doesn't have to be a chick to be a waifu :U
> 
> but o ok



owh I always thought it was a term used by Asian men o:


----------



## U s a g i (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh goodness, Pokemon! ; u;... I'll have to sit on this and see.. It's tempting to draw something. 
the art I did of my siggy/icon is my gijinka of a sylveon, so..
*Q* I love Pokemon.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

hyda said:


> Oh goodness, Pokemon! ; u;... I'll have to sit on this and see.. It's tempting to draw something.
> the art I did of my siggy/icon is my gijinka of a sylveon, so..
> *Q* I love Pokemon.


An actual pokemon fan on the forums ;3; You're awesome by default.

I'll be looking out if you're interested uwu would be awesome if you drew Meowstic.


----------



## U s a g i (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh yes, I'm a huge fan of Pokemon. ; u; I just got a shiny Ampharos yesterday and it's making me want to draw my entire team I have going lol. 9_9 

Gah, Meowstic, another Pokemon I love.
I'll think on it more. <3


----------



## Aizu (Apr 30, 2014)

I drew you some Fancy Meowstics ( ^ω^ )


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

d00d, 2 fancy.

I love it~ ;o;


----------



## Aizu (Apr 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> d00d, 2 fancy.
> 
> I love it~ ;o;



Thank you! I love Meowstic (^｡^)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

Female Meowstic looks too gosh darn cute as a maid uwu


----------



## Aizu (Apr 30, 2014)

Her hat thingy was kind awkward to draw(>_<)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

But you did a wonderful job with it .o.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> View attachment 43387
> 
> I drew you some Fancy Meowstics ( ^ω^ )



I wanna draw an anime version of that @,@♥


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

Just don't post it in here :l


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Just don't post it in here :l



whoa.. okay sorry
I wanted to do it for you >.>


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

Bites doesn't it? Think about what you type next time.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Bites doesn't it? Think about what you type next time.



its your loss anyways


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

If I paid for it, It's a loss.

Please stay out of here.


----------



## mob (Apr 30, 2014)

/the crowd gasps/


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

Gamzee why do you make things better, seriously. You're awesome.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 30, 2014)

I feel like I started an arguemet, sorry guys (>_<)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

It's not your art Lita, Don't worry about it.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> It's not your art Lita, Don't worry about it.



Ahh, I feel better (>_<)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

Buuuuuump.


----------



## Aizu (May 1, 2014)

I really wanna draw more Meowstics, is that okay with you?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

Feel free to do so o:


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

All these salty tears, laying across my thread, We cannot allow this much longer.
Hyogo says _"Lets bump to the next page and everyone's a *wiener*"_

or here's the alt ending: Draw pictures for Hyogo and he pays you and it's all good
I PROMISE IT'S NOT DLC OR ANYTHING...


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

Someday Hyogo, People will march in here and say.

"We were wrong lol ;-; let us draw for you!"
And I'll be like
"Lol no, 2 l8 u losers"

And then nobody gets the dongers.


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (May 2, 2014)

I am done!
I hope you like it c:



- - - Post Merge - - -

Ew dat quality. Lemme give you the link

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll232/kaylee_korpse12/imagejpg1_zps6bd8240a.jpg


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

.0.

Dat fanciness, Love eeeeeeet!


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (May 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> .0.
> 
> Dat fanciness, Love eeeeeeet!



Yay! I'm glad you like it c:
Sorry it took so long. Ya know, life. @_@


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

Believe me, I've waited longer for art!

Well worth the wait :> Thank yooou~


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

Alright, bumping this thread, it's getting a slight change.

I am now giving the option for people to draw my favorite character from Blazblue.
She's called Makoto Nanaya, She's a Squirrel Beastkin (Human & Squirrel hybrid) and I'd love to see people draw her, Here's a few images, Spoilered because she's NSFW material.



Spoiler: NSFW, Open with caution















Or...not AS NSFW, She also wears a Jacket on her Intros before a fight.


Spoiler: Still semi-NSFW














EDIT: This info is also on the first post


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

Lil bump before Hyogo goes to sleep~


----------



## mob (May 2, 2014)

GO TO SLEEP


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2014)

:C I'm awake noooow.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2014)

Bump tho


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2014)

Ey, Bumps 4 me


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2014)

Spoiler: ₍₍ ᕕ(?◓◡◔)ᕗ⁾⁾












what have I done?

​


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2014)

"what have I done?"
Justice, pure justice *^*


----------



## Arcueil (May 5, 2014)

Hello would you be interested in my art? Fushiro.deviantart.com/gallery


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2014)

I would be, Who do you plan on doing? o:


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2014)

I'll be adding this as a selection sometime soon, I just need to finalize a look uwu


----------



## Arcueil (May 5, 2014)

Anyone you want but Makoto xD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2014)

Lel, that's fine o3o You can choose if you want to~


----------



## Arcueil (May 5, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Lel, that's fine o3o You can choose if you want to~



o 3o hmmm..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2014)

I would recommend Meowstic though, He might be the easiest to do, idk.

But personally, Greninja would be slick in your style.


----------



## Arcueil (May 5, 2014)

How about the 3 Pokemon camping out together in front of a campfire? Dx or something else? Im so bad at picking scenarios xD.

EDIT: JUST SAW YOUR POST. XD Or just one~ whicheverrrrrr.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2014)

Philemon? ono Lel.
If you want to, Would be neat than just a single pose.

But yeah, How much would you want? o3o


----------



## Arcueil (May 5, 2014)

Dx no idea. I kinda need samples for the art shop I'm about to open so... I guess pay whatever you think would be fair after seeing it? I'll work on it when I get home tonight. And sorry my phone has such weird auto corrects lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2014)

That's fine~ I'll keep an eye out :>


----------



## Arcueil (May 5, 2014)

xD Kk~ hm.. if you prefer the 3 of them doing something else, let me know~


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

O no, I'm totes happy with the campfire idea o3o


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

Bump :>


----------



## Alice (May 6, 2014)

Y-yaranaika, Hyogo-senpai?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

you what now


----------



## Alice (May 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> you what now



Those faces you're using are from an infamous manga called Kuso Miso Technique. Also equally infamous is a phrase from it "Yaranaika?" which means "shall we do it?"


----------



## Arcueil (May 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2014)

;o; Ye bumped it for lil' ol me.

Well then, Another bump then o3o


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2014)

Here's a thing I added on the first post incase any people who've drawn for me is to complain for me not using their art all the time.

_*Hyogo, You're not using my art as an Avatar/Sig? Why should I draw art for you?!*_
I have them saved in a specific folder on my PC so if I wanna change artwork, I'll do so, All your art is loved and I'm really thankful you're interested in my money.


----------



## Arcueil (May 7, 2014)

XD I had no idea people complained about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2014)

The wonders of what I've had as personal messages ;-;

Yes, I've had people complain for me not using their Artwork.


----------



## Arcueil (May 7, 2014)

Well, I'm sorry to hear that. I feel that's a slight form of harassment. After an artist gets paid, I don't think we have the right to push the client to use our art- it's their art now, for whatever they feel like doing with it. It's a business, and both sides need to respect the other :/


Anyway~
xD; I finished the pencils.. just gotta do the actual coloring of it. hehe. Though I'm not sure if it'll turn out how I'd like it to turn out. xP It's still fun regardless.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2014)

:> Nice to know that you care about that stuff.

Also nice to hear on that progress o:


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

Bumpers.

EDIT: Added Sableye :>


----------



## Melyora (May 8, 2014)

I made a Meowstic (female though). 

I was kinda inspired by your thread so I made this quickly. 







If you want to use it, a bit of TBT Bells is always appreciated ^^ But you don't need to, I'm just happy you gave me inspiration to finally draw again, hehehe. Plus, I do want to mention that I might use this pic myself for on dA or anywhere else to show other peoples, teehee.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

o3o Das pretty nice yo.

Glad my thread has inspired someone for a change ;o;


----------



## Melyora (May 8, 2014)

Hahaha, yeah, I really do like to draw, but sometimes I start and then halfway through put everything away again >< Doing quick things like this mostly work best for me.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

I know that feeling, I get that alot on my Pixel art D;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

Bumpy timesssss


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2014)

Oi oi, Someone wanna fancy drawin' Meowstic in a Hipster outfit.

As in, funky bigass glasses, some stupid clothing w/ bigass scarf (no shoes yeee) with some coffee (In those...things...STARBUCKS things) or something.

I can pay top dolla (Bell, TBT)
So what are you waiting for? Help me out and I'll pay you moni.

Literally, If your style is good enough, I would pay like 15 mill.

ALSO IF YOU GO BY THE NAME OF FAWFUL, THERE'S A 5 MILLION BONUS FOR YOU.


----------



## Arcueil (May 9, 2014)

XD sounds fun


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2014)

It would sound fun if people wanted to do it ;~;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2014)

Bumpers.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2014)

Bump before I sleeeeeeeeep!

Also, I'm looking for someone to draw a Male and Female Meowstic together :?
All I can do is hope


----------



## Arcueil (May 10, 2014)

tomorrow night starts my vacation from work. i shall do the hipster meowstic, and the couple one. since no one seems to be doing it   why aren't they doing it.

EDIT: Nvm, I see someone already did the hipster meowstic. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

That is an awesomely creepy sig btw.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2014)

;3; Well I can't say for you to do both but I would like more than just one piece for the Hipster Meowstic! lel.

But ye, Nobody really likes to draw for ol' Hyogo ;3;

EDIT:
Whimsy has said she's nearly done with my shirt, I should have a Mayor ref up by next weekend, Maybe today or tomorrow depending on her end, Can't rush perfection ;3;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2014)

Bump .u.


----------



## Reuniclus (May 11, 2014)

hm id be more than happy to try if you are interested in my art  xhazel-chestnut.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2014)

Reuniclus said:


> hm id be more than happy to try if you are interested in my art  xhazel-chestnut.deviantart.com/gallery/


Oooo, that's purrdy art right there!

I'd be really interested o:


----------



## Kaireevee (May 12, 2014)

zmotion said:


> I made an attempt hahaha. oh god this might be terrible.



This is amazing


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2014)

hyda said:


> Oh goodness, Pokemon! ; u;... I'll have to sit on this and see.. It's tempting to draw something.
> the art I did of my siggy/icon is my gijinka of a sylveon, so..
> *Q* I love Pokemon.


Probably a long shot of even getting any Interest but don't bother either way, I don't wanna end up paying 40 Million for a piece ._.


----------



## Aizu (May 12, 2014)

I'm attempting to draw Makoto, she's very curvy though （^人^）


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2014)

;3; She is, She also has an attitude :B


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2014)

Bonk.


----------



## Aizu (May 13, 2014)

I tried to draw Makoto, but with Meowstic, of course! 


Spoiler


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

am I still unwelcomed..? :c


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2014)

I put things aside didn't I? xP
Yes yes, feel free! Just don't touch my Gucci purse :c



Lita_Chan said:


> I tried to draw Makoto, but with Meowstic, of course!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


.o. I never noticed that, That's pretty niceeeeee ;3;


----------



## Aizu (May 13, 2014)

Meh, I was bored and gave it a try, she's not very in proportion though ＞_＜


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2014)

Still awesome of you to do though :> Makoto has a..."unique" figure so it's understandable .3.


----------



## Aizu (May 13, 2014)

Lol, I've seen that unique figure a couple of times now and then, I should be used to it （≧∇≦）


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2014)

sorry its just.. I'm scared xD
anyways, if anything I loooove drawing a woman's body (wow how pervy lawl) I guess you can say its where I shine x) ..not that my art is any good~
so yeah, dat lady, gonna draw her for sure, just tell me how you want it tho


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2014)

Buuuuuut I always leave that choice for the artist ;~;

Buuuump.


----------



## Caius (May 14, 2014)

What are you looking for specifically right now


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2014)

Well I need to go out for a little, I'll list some possible stuff when I get back.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Buuuuuut I always leave that choice for the *artist* ;~;



I'm not an artist


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2014)

Eyy, I'm the guy who's not an Artist! D<



Cent said:


> What are you looking for specifically right now


-Meowstic (Male) Alone, Shiny or Default colors
-Meowstic (Male) Being a British idiot and drinking tea w/ Tophat and monocle (And tea!)
-Meowstic (Male) and Female counterpart doing...uhh...something, Idk just a couples shot.
-Greninja, Just being a badass Frog Ninja.
-Greninja being a British idiot (Basically the same as Meowstic)
-Gastrodon, I'd prefer the East Sea version because more cuter
-Boobs Mc Gee (Makoto Nanaya) Either in her battle outfit or casual jacket.
-My Mayor, Although I can't do that till my Shirt commission is done.

Idk, choice is yours hah.


----------



## Caius (May 14, 2014)

Just playing around right now. I'll draw you something later.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2014)

*-* dat flabby face, Looks ace yo~


----------



## Arcueil (May 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Eyy, I'm the guy who's not an Artist! D<
> 
> 
> -Meowstic (Male) Alone, Shiny or Default colors
> ...



A_A I am back from my living outside-ness. I will work on SOMETHING for you now. Lol -- as for what o_o I guess I'll follow this current list?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2014)

Honestly, You can do whatever you fancy :>


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2014)

Bumpadump.


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> I'm attempting to draw Makoto, she's very curvy though （^人^）



Are those misshapen pointy boobs, or a very happy butt? I can't tell.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2014)

Bump .-.


----------



## Straw hat (May 15, 2014)

Oy Hyogo, since you're a cool guy imma do this cool thing for ye! I'll take both challanges for your favourite pok?mon and lady fighter squirrel there. 

Just in sketches tho I guess lmfao
But it's still a thing heh

fighter ladies are the best.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 16, 2014)

my mind is blank lawl
INSPIRE ME >:U


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

But I stopped doing pixels ._.!

I have nothing left to inspire you with!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 16, 2014)

just tell me how you want de lady :u


----------



## mob (May 16, 2014)

i think it'd be simple just to draw her staticistic1114 
however you feel comfortable


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 16, 2014)

gamzee said:


> i think it'd be simple just to draw her staticistic1114
> however you feel comfortable



I'll try my best, then


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

Bump for my Mayor's outfit, Just waiting to see if Whimsy is still even working on mine, She's been ignoring my PM's :c

Although it's pretty much complete till this point z_z


----------



## mob (May 16, 2014)

i would draw but i hate hats


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

Like, a Phobia or just hate drawing them!

...Imagine someone with a Hat phobia ._.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 16, 2014)

those Espurr gifs tho..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

I want to secretly burn people on TBT :x


----------



## mob (May 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Like, a Phobia or just hate drawing them!
> 
> ...Imagine someone with a Hat phobia ._.



Also imagine them playing Tf2


----------



## PinkSensei (May 16, 2014)

How much bells are you paying and is it like supposed to just be art of that character or pokemon?o-o


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Also imagine them playing Tf2


You're brutal D8 I can just imagine it too.



PinkSensei said:


> How much bells are you paying and is it like supposed to just be art of that character or pokemon?o-o


You draw? o: I never knew.


----------



## PinkSensei (May 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> You're brutal D8 I can just imagine it too.
> 
> 
> You draw? o: I never knew.



I draw sometimes 
I kind of doodled cause I was bored o-o Parts erased weird
http://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p688/NyaRawr/Screenshotfrom2014-05-16155155_zps0607e26f.png


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

o3o I see! How much do you think it'd cost for you to finish Makoto and draw Meowstic?


----------



## PinkSensei (May 16, 2014)

Not sure just give me a price and I can tell you if I'm fine with it I guess ouo


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

600 TBT or 9 Million Bells for both? ouo


----------



## PinkSensei (May 16, 2014)

I guess I'd go more for the 9 million then


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

Ok .3. I'll be waitin'


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 16, 2014)

Little Inferno.. Little Inferno just for meeee~<3


----------



## Mercedes (May 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Little Inferno.. Little Inferno just for meeee~<3



I've got the fireplace that burns at 100? Ohh little inferno just for me~♥

Bump
I can't draw or I would help :3


----------



## Arcueil (May 17, 2014)

Dx just a freebie. cause i'm trying out SAI instead of Photoshop now.. and definitely a much better for painting imo, but still need to do some major rediscovering/new painting process for SAI. Will perform more tests with your requests. xD

Just 2 Meowstics napping


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I've got the fireplace that burns at 100? Ohh little inferno just for me~♥
> 
> Bump
> I can't draw or I would help :3



I've got these old toys! And I've got this box of memories! We'll shove 'em in the fire and breathe in the flames!!!! :U


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2014)

Arcueil said:


> Dx just a freebie. cause i'm trying out SAI instead of Photoshop now.. and definitely a much better for painting imo, but still need to do some major rediscovering/new painting process for SAI. Will perform more tests with your requests. xD
> 
> Just 2 Meowstics napping


o3o That's pretty rad yoooooooo!


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I've got these old toys! And I've got this box of memories! We'll shove 'em in the fire and breathe in the flames!!!! :U



oh little inferno just for me


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Someone help him, almost 22 pages of bumps! ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2014)

Lol ;-;

Shall it remain as bumps? Who knows?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Someone help him, almost 22 pages of bumps! ;-;



I'm sorry I really am trying my best!!
I'm just going through a rough time atm, but I will try I promise


----------



## effluo (May 19, 2014)

If I can stop procrastinating I will try my hand at Meowstic or Sableye. I've wanted to draw them anyway. ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2014)

effluo said:


> If I can stop procrastinating I will try my hand at Meowstic or Sableye. I've wanted to draw them anyway. ^_^


That'd be awesome :> I'd bet you'd draw Meowstic all cool like!


----------



## effluo (May 19, 2014)

Just a quick ink drawing.. I'll color eventually. >__>



He's enjoying a cup of tea ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2014)

I cannot express how much I love that expression, That's perfect oh my.

by the way, would you like some TBT bells for it?


----------



## effluo (May 19, 2014)

Managed to color it.. Hope you don't mind traditional coloring.. ^___^



Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2014)

! Dudeeee, that's so good c: I really like it!

Do you want anything in return? o3o


----------



## effluo (May 19, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> ! Dudeeee, that's so good c: I really like it!
> 
> Do you want anything in return? o3o



^_______________^

Um..sure.. Just let me know what you think is fair. :3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2014)

I sent 400 TBT bells, I hope that's worth that wonderful art quq


----------



## Hyoshido (May 21, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 21, 2014)

ᕕ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)ᕗ time to bump hype


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 22, 2014)

bump♥


----------



## Hyoshido (May 22, 2014)

Gee, I'm doing this wrong aren't I? (I wish I made the shirt ;-; )

I'm finding a new outfit for my mayor because the jacket thing I had planned turned out to be a flank.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 22, 2014)

So I reset my town earlier, will have a new Reference up tomorrow :>

I think he looks cute, I'm probably gonna be disagreed on ono


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

bump♥


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

Thankies Staaaaaaat :>





I hope he looks okay, hurr hurr ;3;


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Thankies Staaaaaaat :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he looks super cute ;///////;♥♥♥


----------



## PinkSensei (May 23, 2014)

Oh was my design really bad?Also just giving an update that this is gonna take awhile because I prefer using my bigger computer to draw on and I don't get to use it all the time plus I'm slower at drawing


----------



## Arcueil (May 23, 2014)

:3 He looks cute!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

@Pink

Nah, I didn't mean for it to come out as really bad! The fur looked amazing but I suck when it comes to be brutally honest, But I felt like the Denim part could've been alot more detailed, But I guess it could be hard when it comes to that stuff, Should've linked to some other QR's with some detailed Denim like clothing, could've given you some sort of base to follow or something zzz

Also the design of my mayor is changing slightly zzz I can't keep to one style until I'm completely satisfied orz

I felt like the Feather just gives it away from some sort of style I was attempting to aim for, So I've come up with something slightly different and a little more..."my thing"


----------



## PinkSensei (May 23, 2014)

Alright I suggest feedback because of that It helps me improve designs .3.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2014)

PinkSensei said:


> Alright I suggest feedback because of that It helps me improve designs .3.


Yeeee I should've provided a little more feedback before I paid you Dx ditsy me.

Ahwell, I might come up with something a little easier sometime


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 24, 2014)

bump♥


----------



## Hyoshido (May 24, 2014)

(｡◕‿‿◕｡) Thanks for the bumps while I'm sleeping in, Stat!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 24, 2014)

;-; muh marshal

Because taking a selfie with my boyfriend Squirrel companion while he's sick is just fine.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 25, 2014)

bump♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> ;-; muh marshal
> 
> Because taking a selfie with my boyfriend Squirrel companion while he's sick is just fine.



just too adorable.. *dies*


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2014)

I can't pay with in-game Bells as of now, unsure when things will be resolved.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2014)

Nevermind, Close this thread please.


----------

